# plugin dependencies innerhalb eines projects halten



## noisebreath (10. Jun 2009)

Hi ,

hab ein plugin eingebunden was unter dependencies ein paar required plugins angegeben hat. ich habe diese plugins einfach in den pluginordner von eclipse kopiert und nun sind alle fehler aufgehoben. Jedenfalls zeigt er keine mehr an. (Obwohl er beim ausführen sagt dass die bundles nicht resolved werden können "the following root constraints are not resolved) vielleicht ist das ja grundsätzlich falsch. bitte um aufklärung.
find das an sich finde das aber auch so eine sehr unschöne methode. kann ich die dependencies dieser plugins dort irgendwie auf einen "anderen Pfad" innerhalb meines Projektes legen? also nen ordner plugins in meinem pluginprojekt.
also die sind ja so wie ich das sehe auch unter "Require Bundle" aufgeführt in der Manifest. nehme an da muesste man das ändern? wenn ja wie?
lg noise


----------



## Vayu (10. Jun 2009)

Wenn du plugins benutzt, die nicht in einer standard eclipse installation vorhanden sind solltest du sie einfach mit ausliefern -> mit in das eclipse plugins/dropins verzeichnis kopieren.
Die irgendwie mit in dein lib verzeichnis zu kopieren wäre das glaub ich nicht so gut, da die plugins dann von eclipse nicht gestartet werden können


----------



## Wildcard (10. Jun 2009)

1. PlugIns können auch binär in den Workspace importiert werden und dann in einer self hosted environment gestartet werden
2. Falls dein Abhängigkeiten nicht trivial sind, oder zu erwarten ist das sie in Zukunft nicht trivial sind, würde ich dir zu Eclipse Buckminster für Dependency Resolution und Build/Deploy raten. Bei größeren Projekten wird das sonst schnell zum Chaos.


----------



## byte (10. Jun 2009)

Man kann auch in den Preferences unter Plugin-In Development -> Target Platform neue Plugins hinzufügen. Diese werden dann im Workspace richtig aufgelöst und beim Erzeugen des Produktes berücksichtigt.


----------



## noisebreath (11. Jun 2009)

Vayu hat gesagt.:


> Wenn du plugins benutzt, die nicht in einer standard eclipse installation vorhanden sind solltest du sie einfach mit ausliefern -> mit in das eclipse plugins/dropins verzeichnis kopieren.
> Die irgendwie mit in dein lib verzeichnis zu kopieren wäre das glaub ich nicht so gut, da die plugins dann von eclipse nicht gestartet werden können



hab ich gemacht aber wenn ich starten will sagt er :

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2009-06-11 11:12:23.921
!MESSAGE One or more bundles are not resolved because the following root constraints are not resolved:
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2009-06-11 11:12:23.921
!MESSAGE Bundle initial@reference:filelugins/com.ontoprise.ontostudio.datamodel_2.2/ was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 com.ontoprise.ontostudio.datamodel 2 0 2009-06-11 11:12:23.921
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle org.eclipse.core.resources_[3.3.1,3.4.0).
!SUBENTRY 2 com.ontoprise.ontostudio.datamodel 2 0 2009-06-11 11:12:23.921
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle org.eclipse.ui_[3.3.1,3.4.0).
!SUBENTRY 2 com.ontoprise.ontostudio.datamodel 2 0 2009-06-11 11:12:23.921
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle org.eclipse.core.filesystem_[1.1.0,1.2.0).
!SUBENTRY 2 com.ontoprise.ontostudio.datamodel 2 0 2009-06-11 11:12:23.921
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle org.eclipse.core.runtime_[3.3.1,3.4.0).
!SUBENTRY 1 org.eclipse.osgi 2 0 2009-06-11 11:12:23.921
!MESSAGE Bundle initial@reference:filelugins/com.ontoprise.ontostudio.owl.model_2.2/ was not resolved.
!SUBENTRY 2 com.ontoprise.ontostudio.owl.model 2 0 2009-06-11 11:12:23.921
!MESSAGE Missing required bundle org.eclipse.ltk.ui.refactoring_[3.3.1,3.4.0).

*schulterzuck* kann aber sein dass ich da was falsch verstehe. wenn ich es als core.application laufen lasse. wenn ich es als eclipse application laufen lasse erscheint eclipse und er schmeisst mir diese fehler nicht. Was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen den beiden? ist core.application auf OSGI bezogen und eclipse application auf Equinox?

btw: 



byto hat gesagt.:


> Man kann auch in den Preferences unter Plugin-In Development -> Target Platform neue Plugins hinzufügen. Diese werden dann im Workspace richtig aufgelöst und beim Erzeugen des Produktes berücksichtigt.



ich glaube das passiert bei der oberen lösung automatisch. jedenfalls werden die plugins in der targetplatform angezeigt.


----------



## Vayu (11. Jun 2009)

hast du in den dependencies evtl versionsangaben mit drin? weil core.resources, ui und core.filesystem sollten ja eigentlich im eclipse dabei sein


----------



## byte (11. Jun 2009)

noisebreath hat gesagt.:


> ich glaube das passiert bei der oberen lösung automatisch. jedenfalls werden die plugins in der targetplatform angezeigt.



Ja, aber dann hat jeder Workspace automatisch diese Target Platform. Finde ich unschön. Ich habe z.B. zwei Workspaces mit unterschiedlichen Plugins. Die möchte ich für jeden Workspace separat handhaben.


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2009)

Erkärst du uns noch was eine core.application ist? ???:L


----------



## noisebreath (11. Jun 2009)

wenn ich auf run confgurations gehe gibt er mir links oben unter Eclipse Application die Möglichkeit sowohl Eclipse application als auch core.Application auszuwählen.


----------



## noisebreath (11. Jun 2009)

Vayu hat gesagt.:


> hast du in den dependencies evtl versionsangaben mit drin? weil core.resources, ui und core.filesystem sollten ja eigentlich im eclipse dabei sein



nein


----------



## Wildcard (11. Jun 2009)

noisebreath hat gesagt.:


> wenn ich auf run confgurations gehe gibt er mir links oben unter Eclipse Application die Möglichkeit sowohl Eclipse application als auch core.Application auszuwählen.



Mach mal bitte ein Screenshot. Standard Eclipse hat keinen Launch Type core.Application.


----------



## noisebreath (14. Jun 2009)

im moment hab ich die aufgabe abgegeben ^^

thx anyways


----------

